# Looking for advice on aluminum arrows for 50# bow



## funk (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been looking at the Easton 2014 shaft selection chart: http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads/selection-charts

and it appears as though if I want to shoot a 29" arrow, I should be getting 2213 arrows. I want to keep the gpp at 9 or more.

I know a lot of people suggest 2016 arrows for a 50# bow, those look solid to me too but the chart suggests they be 27" for a 50# bow. It appears according to the chart, that a 2016 spine is too weak to shoot from a 50# at 29" arrow length. I was thinking, what about a 2018 then? It should have a stiffer spine but its not on the chart so I'm not exactly sure where it would be placed.

I was also thinking about getting a 1820s at 29.5" because they appear to be durable, heavy enough and cheap just as some extra arrows to practise with. I plan on getting 3 different arrow sizes. Right now I'm leaning towards getting 2213, 1820, and 2018. Maybe there are some other arrows I should take into consideration, could use some advice.

Thanks!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

With roughly the same equipment specs (DL & DW) I shoot both 2018's and 2213’s. However my favorite shaft for that setup and the ones I hunt with are 2115’s…but Easton doesn’t make them anymore…so I keep those arrows in reserve. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

[email protected], 2018 all the way.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

a 2016 will work just fine unless your bow is cut 3/16 past center, then you can opt for something along the lines of 2117.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I have shot both 2016’s and 2117’s from this same rig…and with longer arrows they were at opposite ends of what was optimum, for me. The 2016’s were touchy/unforgiving and the 2117’s shot much slower…just too heavy.

Longer DL/arrows can/do influence the basic equation. Good Luck with your choices. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

at 29" arrow length we're talking 38gr difference in arrow weight,,,,i shoot both from a 50# widow with great results at 29 1/2".


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

martha j said:


> at 29" arrow length we're talking 38gr difference in arrow weight,,,,i shoot both from a 50# widow with great results at 29 1/2".


I don’t dispute what works for anyone. The OP expects/wants to try different sizes…and I’ve got to say that’s rare, in itself…plus the best advice I could give him, anyway.

Have you tried 2018’s…they fall right between the 2016’s and 2117’s ? According to my interpretation of some old charts, 2114’s, 1920’s, as well as 2213’s should be pretty much in the same mid-range. (I’ve tried 2114’s but they were also less forgiving than the 2115’s...and uncut 1920's aren't particularly easy to come by.) Again, that’s just how things worked out for me…and hopefully the OP finds the right arrow for him…or the direction he needs to go. Rick.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

the 2018 is heavier yet,& yes the 2115 is a very good choice except they are hard to come by anymore, which happened to be my favorite.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Stop looking at the Easton chart. It is off.
Go to the 3Rivers Dynamic Spine Calculator (Stu Miller). Load your bow info and then try the different arrows. My only caution is that the projected arrow speed is about 20 fps faster than I experienced.

Maybe we can get a "Sticky" informing folks to go there first.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

i have had very good luck with many different 50-54 lb recurves shooting 1916's. 
i could get a lot of different arrows to shoot by leaving them long and/or shooting heavy in front. 
when i wanted a slower heavier arrow 2016's were easy to get tuned in.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

FWIW?...As a younger archer?....if I had a dollar for every old man who told me that 2117's off a 50# recurve were the magic bullet for a recurve hunting rig?...I'm pretty sure I could break a $20 and have change left over...but that was then.

Edit/PS: I might also mention that all those good ol'e boys liked the "PARTY SIZE" broadheads as well.


----------



## funk (Mar 18, 2015)

I appreciate the discussion everyone, it's helping me out a lot.

And yeah, my bow is cut past center. I have a Martin Saber TD recurve.

Thanks for posting that calculator Bill_2311, it's awesome!

According to that calculator it does seem like I was on the right track, the 1820 Genesis arrows at 29.5" and 60 gr tip seem to be really solid (that's what they come with). The 2018s look excellent, and the 2213s look good too. However now I'm looking at the 2114s as well, with a 100 gr tip @ 29", according to that calculator, they are pretty much as perfect as it gets. I'll also take the 2117 with a heavier tip into consideration. Lots of decisions to make!


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I shoot 2018's thru my 50# K-Mag.


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

JINKSTER said:


> FWIW?...As a younger archer?....if I had a dollar for every old man who told me that 2117's off a 50# recurve were the magic bullet for a recurve hunting rig?...I'm pretty sure I could break a $20 and have change left over...but that was then.
> 
> Edit/PS: I might also mention that all those good ol'e boys liked the "PARTY SIZE" broadheads as well.


I swear they must have changed ! I used to shoot a 2117 out of a 50lb. Bow. Accurately . Not today . I think they were game getter IIs. Back before xx75 was put on everything . I hope to find some of those old shafts a spine test them someday . Maybe it was mind over matter and I just didn't know any better. Idk. I do know later Eastons seemed easier to bend than my original 80s straight up gamegetters. When I get home I'll consult my antique 5th edition archers digest arrow chart.


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

BTW I'm not old yet, I just feel like I am some mornings and evenings .

Would have bought those 2117s early '90s


----------



## oneTone (Jun 29, 2013)

I have two 50# bows that I shoot a lot. I shoot 2016 aluminum on both, cut to 29" w/ 145 g. points and the spine if fine.


----------



## danshao (Feb 17, 2014)

I like my 2018s with my 50'er and 52'er. I use the 145 points if I'm shooting my to the center lb and 125 tip with my past center recurve. they fly well and are really tough. I was even able to use the same arrow with my 45'er but they are a little critical on that setup. A little collapse they drop to the left.


----------



## funk (Mar 18, 2015)

danshao said:


> I like my 2018s with my 50'er and 52'er. I use the 145 points if I'm shooting my to the center lb and 125 tip with my past center recurve. they fly well and are really tough. I was even able to use the same arrow with my 45'er but they are a little critical on that setup. A little collapse they drop to the left.


Why does it make a difference between shooting a recurve that is cut to center or past center? Are you shooting off the shelf?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

cut 3/16" past center is wayyyyyyy more forgiving of spine.

my bows cut to center @50# like 1916s & 2016s, my widow cut past center 3/16" likes 2016 with 125-145 up front, 2117s with 200-225gr up front for hunting.


----------



## danshao (Feb 17, 2014)

ya shooting off the shelf. the past center cut allows you to use stiffer arrows. though i can use the 125 point with the cut to center longbow as well, the 145 point flies a little bit better. my past center bow just doesnt really care


----------



## funk (Mar 18, 2015)

Hmm I don't think I can do that, I have a Martin Saber TD recurve, and it looks like its cut way more than 3/16" past center.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

yes, it's a compound riser that is at least 1/2 inch past center.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Being one of those old timers & 2117 works out of anything over 28" under 30" length & anything from 50#s thru 65#s..
I still shoot aluminums for everything" I use 1913s 29"with Blazers for Tournaments and Deer with 125gr 3 blade fixed on occasion out of 60#s (395grns total). I use 1913s because I shoot thru 80 yds in tournaments. I also shoot 2216s JUST for hunting out of the same bow 60#s.
I have a 50# 68" Longbow that I usually shoot wood shafts out of BUT the aluminums I shoot out of it are 29" 2117s & 4" feathers (I did make up some 2213s that shoot great out of it).
guess in my 55+ years in archery I experimented tons with Aluminums & discovered I can pretty much shoot several sizes from the same bow. Example of 1913#s, 2117s, 2213s, 2216s & 2219s. I shot 2020s for Black Bear out 55#s, 2117s & 2018s & 2020s for Elk out of 60 & 70#s. Deer have used 1916s, 2016s, 2018s (real popular at one time), 2117s.
I had an archery shop/lanes from 1964 thru 1982 b/4 Carbons (2 from 1974 thru 80). For hunting & bows from 50#s through 70# under 30" draw it WAS 2117s for most. Sometimes iffy at that 30" draw if they wanted a heavy head & then go to the thicker wall. We didn't have the range of sizes later produced. I Personally, I pick my arrow for the game I am hunting. Big tough Hogs, Elk, Buffalo have gotten the 2216s & 2219s. Antelope & some Whitetail I use 1913s. Anything else I may use a 2117 because I have "lots" of them.
Tournaments always use 1913s because I need the Distance I can't get from the 2216s, 2219s. Personally, I like the 2216 for most anything hunting as I "rarely" shoot over 30 yds. though I am good through 40 on my hunting bows site. When I am not using wood out of my 50# recurve I will be using 2117s or 2213s. I would say if all I had was one size for my recurve it would be 2117s & feathers (I shoot fingers, off the shelf). I have no problem shooting the same arrow out of any of my Bows.


----------



## funk (Mar 18, 2015)

ahunter55 said:


> Being one of those old timers & 2117 works out of anything over 28" under 30" length & anything from 50#s thru 65#s..
> I still shoot aluminums for everything" I use 1913s 29"with Blazers for Tournaments and Deer with 125gr 3 blade fixed on occasion out of 60#s (395grns total). I use 1913s because I shoot thru 80 yds in tournaments. I also shoot 2216s JUST for hunting out of the same bow 60#s.
> I have a 50# 68" Longbow that I usually shoot wood shafts out of BUT the aluminums I shoot out of it are 29" 2117s & 4" feathers (I did make up some 2213s that shoot great out of it).
> guess in my 55+ years in archery I experimented tons with Aluminums & discovered I can pretty much shoot several sizes from the same bow. Example of 1913#s, 2117s, 2213s, 2216s & 2219s. I shot 2020s for Black Bear out 55#s, 2117s & 2018s & 2020s for Elk out of 60 & 70#s. Deer have used 1916s, 2016s, 2018s (real popular at one time), 2117s.
> ...


Thanks for sharing that, that's some good information!


----------

